# Mother Forces 5 -year Old Daughter To Wax Eyebrows



## Ishna (Jan 17, 2011)

YouTube        - Child Abuse? Mother Forces Her 5-Year-Old Daughter TO Wax Her Eyebrows On "Toddlers & Tiaras"!

I find this so upsetting on so many levels.     :}--}:


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh This is bad for so many reasons!


----------



## BhagatSingh (Jan 17, 2011)

I bet child labour is much more rewarding than this.


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Jan 18, 2011)

This was shown on TV?!  This isn't simple child abuse, it's torture, both physical and psychological.  That ***** that passes for a mother belongs in prison!


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 18, 2011)

Mai ji

Not only do I agree, but the entire matter of "beauty pageants" for little girls is a perversion. Please forgive my negative attitude and blunt words. 

This small child is being taught values and being abandoned emotionally by a stage mother -- so in the end she will join that legion of women who lack self-esteem or confuse it with "looks" and "personality." Only  to spend a lifetime in not so quiet desperation seeking their completeness, every where, except where it can really be found. And perhaps becoming stage-mothers themselves. One has to wonder how her mother came out the way she did. Every second of the video contains a clue to human misery.


----------



## a.mother (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh my God, that is soooooo cruel. Is that mother still outside of JAIL? Any mother how could be that cruel. What kind of that mother is, which can't see her own child's beauty. Thats extream.


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Jan 18, 2011)

This was on TV.  Now it's on YouTube for the whole world to see.  Has anything been done to this egg donor?  Is this child still in her custody?

I agree that beauty pageants, in general, suck, and child beauty pageants are perverted, but before we take on the world, here is one little girl who needs to be rescued.


----------



## Gursikh Singh (Feb 5, 2011)

Its bad...but no way near as bad as female genital mutilation carried out by muslims.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 5, 2011)

I agree Gursikh Singh ji, it is not that bad. But it is bad enough. The two cultural phenomena share something in common. Women inflict emotional anguish and physical pain on their daughters, in order to carry on traditions that are markers of "womanhood." When we do that we are un-indicted conspirators in the subjugation of women. Why do we do that?

And what should I make of the expression on the face of the older woman, who probably also was mutilated. I am glad you posted that picture. The subject came up on a different thread just this week.


----------



## Ishna (Feb 5, 2011)

I can't express the all consuming anger, hatred and despair I feel about this particular subject. It makes me hate all humans. And hate God for creating such vile creatures and allowing such f.....-up stupidity and ignorance to continue.

I have nothing to complain about as my life is excellent in comparison so I feel guilty feeling such intense emotion. 

It is enough to block me off from god and other people in my life for months. I am so selfish.

Muslims only do it because they carry a stupid cultural tradition. Not all Muslims do it. non muslims do it too.

Why does this continue? How can I exist and be so selfish to even feel the blissful glance of god when this goes on. I hate this.

*Deletion: A TOS of SPN and an important element of the SRM is not to "disrespect" other religions. Holding back our disrespect does not mean or equal endorsing or accepting what some do. We want to avoid tarring a religion for a practice that has nothing to do with Islam, but actually pre-dates Islam and has so for centuries. *

Excuse me while I go and self destruct. I can't deal with this.


----------



## kds1980 (Feb 5, 2011)

Back to original topic ,the broader issue is that Parents in almost all countries force their children to win competetion or stand 1st in class and in all this they use force and Give them either mental or physical pain.The mother Who is waxing the eyebrows is no different, from parents who force their children to  memorise books for hours so they can stand first in the class? Is that not cruelty


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Feb 5, 2011)

Ishna said:


> I can't express the all consuming anger, hatred and despair I feel about this particular subject. It makes me hate all humans. And hate God for creating such vile creatures and allowing such f.....-up stupidity and ignorance to continue.
> 
> I have nothing to complain about as my life is excellent in comparison so I feel guilty feeling such intense emotion.
> 
> ...



Ishna ji,

Guru Fateh.

I can understand you anguish and anger but to blame God as you have done not only in this post but also in many other posts of yours show that you are still clinging to your old religious beliefs in which you were born and learnt about vengeful, jealous,evil God rather than Ik Ong Kaar which has none of these attributes that you talk about.

If your way of thinking as a Sikh were true then all those who suffered in 1984 holocaust would have given up their Sikhi rather than becoming Phoenixes which they did.

If your way of thinking as a Sikh were true then our Gurus and the Sikhs who followed them did not have to sacrifice and fight for injustice.

Only by delving more into Gurbani and understanding its true message one becomes a true Sikh and is ready to confront all these negative things that happen in this cruel world daily. That is why our Gurus gave us the tools to live in the concept of Miri-Piri.

Regards.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Feb 5, 2011)

Ishna said:


> I can't express the all consuming anger, hatred and despair I feel about this particular subject. It makes me hate all humans. And hate God for creating such vile creatures and allowing such f.....-up stupidity and ignorance to continue.
> 
> I have nothing to complain about as my life is excellent in comparison so I feel guilty feeling such intense emotion.
> 
> ...




Ishna ji,

Please don't self-destruct!  We need you.  These mutilated women need you.  We Sikhs are tough and face these things and come out fighting!

animatedkhanda1

It so happens that 6 Feb  has been declared *International Day of Zero Tolerance to Female Genital Mutilation *and SPN has posted a story about that.  

It might interest you to know that my medical caregiver, Irene, fromKenya begged and begged her mother to let her get this done to her when she was in high school and all her friends were getting it done.  Her mother stood firm in her "Absolutely not!"  Now, a married woman with three children, she is very happy that her mother withheld permission.  So is her husband, I'm sure.  (BTW, all people involved in this story are Christians.)


----------

